# Mobile Audio Interface musings...



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2020)

Look for an audio interface to throw in my laptop backpack along with my M32...

I’d buy a RME Babyface Pro FS but can’t justify the cost...as Ill be using Kontakt mostly...what’s the Komplete Audio 2 like? Are the drivers for Windows robust?

Cheers!


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 28, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Look for an audio interface to throw in my laptop backpack along with my M32...
> 
> I’d buy a RME Babyface Pro FS but can’t justify the cost...as Ill be using Kontakt mostly...what’s the Komplete Audio 2 like? Are the drivers for Windows robust?
> 
> Cheers!



You should consider the Audient EVO 4 as well. It is quality, not expensive, good form factor for your use, and stupid simple. I've had one for a while now (win10) and it just works - no complaints.


----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2020)

Zanshin said:


> You should consider the Audient EVO 4 as well. It is quality, not expensive, good form factor for your use, and stupid simple. I've had one for a while now (win10) and it just works - no complaints.



I’ll take a look....I was actually looking at he ID4...but I’m guessing at this price range they are all similar so it’s drivers for me...and latency...


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 28, 2020)

I'd bet the ID4 is decent too. I think at this price range the latency is not going to be out of this world good (or horrible). But like you I couldn't justify a Babyface Pro haha. I run my EVO 4 with a phantom powered inline preamp from Souyez for a SM7B. A cool little combo imo


----------



## easyrider (Sep 28, 2020)

The Presonus Studio 24c looks to have a few decent software plugs with it...









Studio Magic | PreSonus







www.presonus.com





I use Studio one as well....


----------



## Audio Birdi (Sep 29, 2020)

The Audient ID14 needs to be plugged in via a mains Power Supply for phantom power to work. The Evo 4 might be of a lesser-build quality in terms of plastic vs aluminium but for £100 and 2 mic-preamps you can't go wrong!

Julian Krause's YouTube channel has done reviews on a lot of low-priced interfaces recently which is definitely worth checking out!








Julian Krause


Hey, I'm Julian Krause and on this channel you can find video and audio equipment reviews, tutorials on how to use this stuff and filmmaking tips and tricks.




www.youtube.com


----------



## easyrider (Sep 29, 2020)

Audio Birdi said:


> The Audient ID14 needs to be plugged in via a mains Power Supply for phantom power to work. The Evo 4 might be of a lesser-build quality in terms of plastic vs aluminium but for £100 and 2 mic-preamps you can't go wrong!
> 
> Julian Krause's YouTube channel has done reviews on a lot of low-priced interfaces recently which is definitely worth checking out!
> 
> ...



cheers...The ID4 I mentioned uses bus power...


----------



## Nate Johnson (Oct 2, 2020)

I use the Komplete Audio 2 - but on a mac though. Zero issues.


----------



## Martin S (Oct 2, 2020)

+1 on the EVO4. Also bus powered. Very good sound quality for the price...


----------

